# Swift Voyager 685FB Grab Handle loose



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi

Can anybody help with the current little problem we have with our truck, as you go into the camper the grab handle is coming loose on the floor to ceiling cabinet to your right.

It appears to be bolted throught the cabinet in three places and the middle and higher fixing are working loose.

Any easy ideas for me to fix it please guys and if the lads at Swift read this give me a clue please

many thanks


----------

